# Wanted Portland, Oregon



## TSxChange (Sep 5, 2016)

Looking for Portland, OR rental near downtown any time up to 10/20.

Preferred unit for family of 8 or 2 separate units that accommodates 4.

Thanks.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't think there are any urban TSs in the Portland area. Nearest I'm aware of is in Welches, OR, or the Bend area.  Suggest you search vrbo's.

Jim


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Sep 11, 2016)

Try Air BnB or VRBO. Worldmark is building in Portland ( in the Pearl district) but I'm not sure if. construction has started yet.


----------



## TSxChange (Sep 17, 2016)

OK, thank you all for your help.


----------

